# Nickel plating



## deadin (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a couple of small brass parts (3/8ths round by a couple inches long) that I need to nickel plate.
Has anybody used a kit similar to this one? -> http://www.micromark.com/PLUG-N-PLATE-NICKEL-PLATING-KIT,8326.html
And, if so, how well did it work??
I started trying to look up a simple DIY, but all the chemical symbols and such makes my head hurt. :big:

Dean


----------



## cl350rr (Feb 1, 2011)

I've used Caswells http://www.caswellplating.com/ and it worked as expected. they have alot of information on their website that is very useful if you are just dabbling in it. they also sell products from small brush on kits to all out chroming setups.

Randel


----------



## Cedge (Feb 1, 2011)

Dean....
The kit Micromark sells is made by Caswell. You might do better on price by going direct. I've used the kit and it works very well. I used it as a bath system rather than using the brush on technique. I keep forgetting to go over to their site to order more plating solution.

Steve


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 1, 2011)

The Caswell's products would be your best bet towards a successful plating experience. They have the technical support needed to assure success. Home plating can be easy if one is properly prepared information wise, not to mention having some knowledge of the chemical make up of the variety of metals that one can encounter. I was into plating many years ago as a college student, I became rather proficient but have since forgotten most of it. I still have several journals full of 'recipes' and anode types and sizes to fall back upon should the need arise again though.

BC1
Jim


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 1, 2011)

Can Aluminum be Nickel Plated with this, or at all?

Kel


----------



## Rustkolector (Feb 1, 2011)

I have used the Caswell electroless nickel plating kit and it does a great job without electricity. I recommend it highly. Easy to plate the exact thickness desired. Their step by step manual is very complete and is usually all you will need. But they offer great phone help if you need it. Check out their forums for help also. 

http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/

Jeff


----------



## Cedge (Feb 1, 2011)

Kel
Local professional plater once told me that aluminum requires an application of zinc first. Then it will take nickel and chrome. Steel/Iron/cast iron apparently needs a copper coating to get it right.

Don't be afraid to call Caswell and ask questions. They were quite friendly, patient, very helpful and seemed interested in having feedback about you successes as well as failures. Give them a call and ask for their advice for your particular needs.

Steve


----------

